# Video game music



## Parabola (Apr 10, 2022)

Not sure if there are many gamers here, but thought it would be interesting to start a video game music thread. Here are two of my favorite ambient tracks to kick things off:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 11, 2022)

Somebody tell me where the hell Bloodlines 2 is at, please?  Just curious.


-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Apr 11, 2022)

Last I heard, development had been handed over to a new studio. If Mitsoda was still on board, it would be my most anticipated game. Steam says I've played the original over 200 hrs. 

Also here's one of the "previously unreleased" tracks.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## NajaNoir (Apr 15, 2022)

The music in this game takes you to another world.  These are two of my many favorites.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 17, 2022)

-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Parabola (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Parabola (Apr 20, 2022)

Found another version I like better.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 22, 2022)

The Deus Ex theme takes me right back to when I first bought the game in 2000 ish and I still play it today.
One of my all time favourites is the intro to No One Lives Forever, one the best Bond parody games ever made, not to mention the NPC conversations which are hilarious.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 23, 2022)

Splinter said:


> The Deus Ex theme takes me right back to when I first bought the game in 2000 ish and I still play it today.
> One of my all time favourites is the intro to No One Lives Forever, one the best Bond parody games ever made, not to mention the NPC conversations which are hilarious.



Been meaning to play NOLF, hear the atmosphere and humor are great.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 23, 2022)

Parabola said:


> Been meaning to play NOLF, hear the atmosphere and humor are great.


Indeed, it's well worth a play and when patched up for Windows 10 compatibility and high resolutions, it looks even better.
Do a search for nolfrevival and you'll find it because it's not available anywhere else.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Sinister (Apr 27, 2022)

Also, every track from Hades and most tracks from Supergiant games.

-Sin


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 18, 2022)

Video game music. My Spotify said I listened to a lot of it in 2021, and my playlist can run for 55 hours. I won't force you all to listen to it, but here's one of my favourites to relax:


----------



## Sinister (May 23, 2022)

Let me tell you of the days of high adventure...

​-Sin


----------



## Joker (May 28, 2022)

Oldie but goodie


----------



## Parabola (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Parabola (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 7, 2022)

Obscure nowadays, but made by the same company that made that video game in the opening post.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 7, 2022)

Another favorite. Everyone seems to know the dire dire docks song so won't post it. I also, own that blood video game. I don't think they collect it. I am not much of a horror videogame player.


----------



## Splinter (Jun 8, 2022)

Black Mesa, the Half Life remake has some incredible music by Joel Nielsen and the theme on the final mission, Gonarch's Lair, is mesmerising.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 8, 2022)

Makes me think of this one.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Sinister (Jun 21, 2022)

-Sin


----------



## Jeko (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Parabola (Jun 21, 2022)

@Jeko Been meaning to try Disco Elysium. I've heard good things.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 21, 2022)

I would consider it essential reading/playing for any writer.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Joker (Jun 21, 2022)

Parabola said:


>



Ah this takes me back...


----------



## Parabola (Jun 22, 2022)

@Joker Definitely one of my favorites from the series. Here's another one.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Joker (Jun 22, 2022)

Parabola said:


> @Joker Definitely one of my favorites from the series. Here's another one.



YES! You have good taste my friend.

Also this.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 22, 2022)

Joker said:


> YES! You have good taste my friend.
> 
> Also this.



Adding this one to playlist. Also, who could forget the ending song to the first game?


----------



## Joker (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## AurelianGuy (Jul 1, 2022)

It's an absolute travesty that the Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance soundtrack hasn't made an appearance here yet!


----------



## Explosia (Jul 2, 2022)

The soundtrack for the original game Pathologic is super surreal


----------



## Joker (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Sinister (Aug 11, 2022)

-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Oct 4, 2022)

Not sure if this is the track I was looking for, but it's definitely up there.


----------



## Asterion (Oct 4, 2022)

Orchestral Robotnik


----------



## Sinister (Oct 4, 2022)

-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Oct 10, 2022)

This one grew on me.


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Oct 10, 2022)

I am a HUGE gamer.  Fortnite, Final Fantasy, Red Dead Redemption, Minecraft, Roblox (bit old for that now), GTA, Halo.  My brother collects retro consoles and so I've played ZX Spectrum games (48k) - (Jet Set Willy and Manic Miner), Amiga 600, Nintendo Gamecube, Atari, Commodore 64, SNES, NES, GameBoy!  Tetris (blast from the past).  And of course, Goldeneye on the Nintendo 64 with Slappers Only!  All the Resident Evil Games (PS1, PS2 and I now own a PS4 - waiting for PS5 to reduce in price!).  LOVING these tunes, very dramatic.  Video games without a great score are pretty dull to play.  Thanks for these.  M J x


----------



## FreeG (Oct 13, 2022)

I liked track 7 from Incomings soundtrack. Someone just got lucky with a  sample and got a spooky kinda sitar sound. 

At the other end of the scale but from the same era, Activisions Interstate 76 was a big release and they spent some money on bringing in real instrument players.


----------



## FreeG (Oct 13, 2022)

Resist and Disorder was memorable from Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 13, 2022)

After three cups of coffee, this one makes me feel like an absolute badass, perfect for writing Ethan's slightly megalomaniacal voice.


----------



## Parabola (Nov 5, 2022)

I realize South Park is considered lowbrow (and for good reason), but this is one of my favorite video game tracks of all time.


----------



## Joker (Nov 6, 2022)

Parabola said:


> I realize South Park is considered lowbrow (and for good reason), but this is one of my favorite video game tracks of all time.



Fuck 'em, that's a fantastic game!


----------



## Parabola (Nov 7, 2022)

Joker said:


> Fuck 'em, that's a fantastic game!



Loved wandering the town and finding all the collectibles/small details. I never "got into" the show in the sense of being a fan, but I'd catch episodes here and there, so being able to explore those locations was a blast (from the past).

On a separate note, I can't remember that track from a few days ago i was going to post.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm dating myself, here.

Many, many quarters dropped into this machine before I finally did make it to the Finish Line:


----------



## BadHouses (Nov 8, 2022)

An old buddy of mine had a PS1 with a thing called Intellivision Lives! I played it once, but the main theme has been present in my head ever since. I love the amateurish performance, it's endearing. 

And a remix:


----------



## Parabola (Nov 17, 2022)

Finally remembered the one I was going to post!


----------



## Joker (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Joker (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Dante77 (Yesterday at 5:15 AM)

listening to this rn


----------

